# Newest Picture..



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thoughts????


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wait,I think that's spelled picture not picture... Some of the shading got washed away when I scanned it. Looked darker in real life...


----------

